# What the F***?



## redfoxnudetoons (May 29, 2010)

Bugs' Privates?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wueL_SOx4QM (Slightly NSFW?)

EDIT: Even better quality vid --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXEvZUhc_cc (Yup. Definately Slightly NSFW)

The hell?

Looks like the original Loony Toons animators really were pervs....

LOL!

=^.^=


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

so what are we looking for?


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Not a penis, as the comments read. 

Also you filthy pervert.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Not a penis, as the comments read.



That's not a towel.... 



> Also you filthy pervert.



Not really, just stumbled on this. Also --> here (slightly NSWF) for proof that it's not a towel.

Also: Haven't you ever heard of Rule#34? Nothing is sacred.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so what are we looking for?



2:58 on the better vid.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That's not a towel....



Very good, it is actually the space between his legs.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Very good, it is actually the space between his legs.



If you say so.

But it's funny as hell regardless!

=^__^=


----------



## selskie (May 30, 2010)

Oh that's tame compared to some of the other stuff they were putting out. Check out director Bob Clampett, he was the master of these kinds of cartoons.

In "Draftee Daffy", Daffy yells "frontal attack on enemy rear" (groan) at least twice. In "Coal Black" there's an amazingly obscene Citizen Kane in-joke that almost no one must have got at the time. And "The Big Snooze" has this totally insane scene where Elmer Fudd dresses up in drag, and the whole cartoon builds up to this really dirty visual joke at 5:35 in this video.

http://www.channels.com/episodes/show/5611323/Looney-Tunes-The-Big-Snooze


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

If you pause you see it's the tub showing through his legs. The movement makes it look otherwise, but I remind you these things were done frame-by-frame and any given frame doesn't look 'that way'.

Some of the comments are pretty funny too:



> SlitasnyStempelek
> 6 hours ago
> it'sï»¿ funny cuz his penis is bigger than yours even if it's fake





> Regizap
> 14 hours ago
> what did uncleï»¿ louie say about the penis?


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

Space between his legs. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Fenrisu (May 30, 2010)

Indeed the space between his legs.

Still funny


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2010)

look at 2:58 in the video with better quality. it HAS to be the space between his legs, otherwise his wang would be wider than his thigh


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> If you say so.
> 
> But it's funny as hell regardless!
> 
> =^__^=



you are easily amused.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you are easily amused.



Yup. And seeing all the reaction comments are always a source of amusement.



Slyck said:


> If you pause you see it's the tub showing through his legs. The movement makes it look otherwise, but I remind you these things were done frame-by-frame and any given frame doesn't look 'that way'.
> 
> Some of the comments are pretty funny too:



And that's the whole point, really. To laugh at all the comments.



selskie said:


> Oh that's tame compared to some of the other stuff they were putting out. Check out director Bob Clampett, he was the master of these kinds of cartoons.
> 
> In "Draftee Daffy", Daffy yells "frontal attack on enemy rear" (groan) at least twice. In "Coal Black" there's an amazingly obscene Citizen Kane in-joke that almost no one must have got at the time. And "The Big Snooze" has this totally insane scene where Elmer Fudd dresses up in drag, and the whole cartoon builds up to this really dirty visual joke at 5:35 in this video.
> 
> http://www.channels.com/episodes/show/5611323/Looney-Tunes-The-Big-Snooze



OH, yeah.... I forgot about those....

=^.^=


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> his wang would be wider than his thigh



_o murr_


----------

